
GitHub’s Top Most Valuable Repositories Out of 96M - evkonst
https://hackernoon.com/githubs-top-100-most-valuable-repositories-out-of-96-million-bb48caa9eb0b
======
smooke
1\. Google Kubernetes 2\. Apache Spark 3\. Microsoft Visual Studio Code

